# Question About Quoting



## ahavah7 (Jun 7, 2008)

How do I seperate different sentences in a single post so that I can reply to each one in sequence?

Example:

Quote: "What is 2+2?"

Me: 4

Quote "What is 2x2?"

Me: 4

Thanks.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 7, 2008)

You have to put:



> [ q u o t e ] *whatever text* [ / q u o t e ]



Remove the spaces so that the word "quote" appears in brackets at the beginning of the quoted text, and "/quote" appears at the end.


----------



## ahavah7 (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks, Ruben, I that helped.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jun 7, 2008)

There should also be a little 'quote' button just above the compose box (on my screen it's next to the button where you can insert a picture and get a smiley): you can highlight the text you want to quote and click the button and it will put in the formatting for you. If you highlight each quote individually, it will put each quote in a different box. (If you don't see the buttons, I think it would be because of having some compose options turned off in settings?)


----------



## HaigLaw (Jun 8, 2008)

a mere housewife said:


> There should also be a little 'quote' button just above the compose box (on my screen it's next to the button where you can insert a picture and get a smiley): you can highlight the text you want to quote and click the button and it will put in the formatting for you. If you highlight each quote individually, it will put each quote in a different box. (If you don't see the buttons, I think it would be because of having some compose options turned off in settings?)



hey, i never noticed that before; thanks!


----------

